# Fmj



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

CLINT SMITH ON THE 1911
“The 1911 remains popular because it’s an efficient tool. In more than 30 years of experience, I’ve met more competent, serious gunmen who carry 1911’s than those who pack any other handgun. They are professionals – policemen, government agents and others who carry handguns daily because the know their live may depend on it…Me? I’ve carried a 1911 every single day for the past 20 years. It’s a very comforting gun to have at your hip. It offers a good, consistent single-action trigger pull and is wonderfully dependable. Because the 1911 is basically a defensive handgun, I’m not concerned about tight groups. I don’t bother with expanding hollowpoints that could cause feeding problems. For absolute reliability, I shoot only high-quality ball ammunition. That big .45 slug doesn’t have to expand to be effective.” From Guns and Ammo, September, 2001.


When I confessed a similar predilection on here I was deluged with why FMJ rounds are inferior. Here's a quy that likes them too. Who wants to argue with him? I purchase, shoot and carry FMJ. All the damage I ever did was with FMJ and I'm comfortable with them; especially in .45 ACP.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't recall that particular thread but I would imagine there were ballistics involved as well as opinions but hey if something works for you then it really shouldn't matter what somebody else says. My handguns (9mm) are for home defense and I prefer HP for that although I usually practice with FMJ at the range, I've shot many rounds of HP at the range and never had a single problem with them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think that Clint's recognition that 1911s run best with ball is exactly startling news. The 1911 was designed long before HPs for pistols were in use, and was designed around hardball ammo. It's not shocking that the design runs best with the ammo it was designed to use.

I've never said .45 hardball won't put a man down. That would be foolish, considering the round's successful history. But in 2008, there are better choices in .45 ammo - loads that do more damage and are much less likely to perforate. The only time I'd use hardball is in a gun that didn't work with HPs.

Anyway, I disagree with a lot of Clint Smith's ideas. I'll just add this to the list. Just because Clint Smith writes something doesn't make it gospel.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If I were to revert back to my Marine Corps days, I'd like FMJ too! The Geneva convention doesn't apply to regular citizens.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

This quote is from Clint Smith, 2001...

I saw Clint Smith 2008, on Self Defense TV, formerly on the Outdoor Network...

His daily carry today, 2008, I may be wrong...

Springfield Armory, XD45, Desert Camo Tan, 230gr Hollowpoints...

Lets do some research. Opinions change... Technology changes... Professional reccomendations change.

JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.americanhandgunner.com/FTR01.html
http://www.americanhandgunner.com/webblastTRDH1.html
http://www.americanhandgunner.com/ANPD08.html

Recent tidbits...


----------

